# Deer Food



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

With all this snow I was wondering.
Anyone know what the deer are eating these days ?
...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw several groups out in the shelled corn fields the last 2 days. They'll also hit the browse & acorns, if there are any left, but the corn for sure.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Whole corn via TSC


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This little bit of snow won't change what they eat. It may bring some out a little early.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

What about turnips?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

whole corn at $3/bushell at the mill


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I checked my small oak woods last night and believe it or not you could hardly tell in snowed in some sections, the deer had everything pawed up looking for acorns.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

THe Rye Fields!


----------

